# Philips GoGear SAxxxx/02



## AlexandrSN (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello everybody! :wave:

I have 2 Philips GoGear: SA5125 and SA3115.
My question is:
can they continue playing from turn off point?

I mean, when I finish to listen to some song and turn of the player and after some time I turn on player back it starts to play from the beggining - not from song I stopped to listen to. I would like to continue to listen next songs.

Thank you for your attention, people =)


----------



## AlexandrSN (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh you!


----------



## AlexandrSN (Aug 2, 2007)

Why DOES it start playing from the beggining when I turn off it? I want it to CONTINUE playing further!


----------

